# install on IBM x226



## doodoon (Apr 17, 2012)

*H*i!

*I*nteresting problem on installation to server IBM x226 *F*reeBSD, Serveraid 6i+! *A*nalog to http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23556 but I use freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 and where the ips driver tries to reset the adapter, I get an error: 
	
	



```
ips0:Adapter error during initialization
```

*P*l*e*ase any help!


----------

